# thundergunexpress lawn pictures



## 12620 (Oct 2, 2020)

xx


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

This would be a good entry to have in your journal since it shows the "starting point" really nicely.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=24361


----------



## 12620 (Oct 2, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> This would be a good entry to have in your journal since it shows the "starting point" really nicely.
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=24361


I think I see what you're saying. Put this entry into one thread with continuous comments as the "updates." Thank you, EDIT: I'll be able to delete this extraneous thread once delete your comment.


----------

